# Wheel suggestions?



## Usarmymullins (May 1, 2011)

I have a stock 2005 red gto and I have been looking to replace my wheels on it. It seems in my research that I have seen the goats coming with 17" and 18" stock wheels. i do not know my stock size, but I am wanting to have 18" wheels on all fours but for the width I am wondering what the widest wheels I can hav without rolling the rears.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

245 tires on an 8" wide rim (stock width) are all you want to put up front without modding something

265 tires on 8 or 9" rim for the rear should fit without rolling. 275's will fit on a 8" but it should really be wider and you may rub something.

I'm running a 275 on a 10" rim on the but the fenders are rolled and back spacing perfect. The spacing on these cars is a bit uncommon and there's not much of any room for bigger tires. As it is, I've noted a small rub mark on the inside of the wheel well which either came from auto -x or having 4 people in the car.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

fattirewilly said:


> 245 tires on an 8" wide rim (stock width) are all you want to put up front without modding something


Really? 265's on 9.5's no mods. Going to 275's next but that will be with offset strut mounts. Figuring out what will fit is not hard people. Crawl your ass under the car with a tape measure and turn lock to lock.


----------

